# Identification of strain in veg



## dubblehue (Mar 1, 2009)

Good Morning experts(and of course noobs too)
Is there a foolproof way of identifying a strain of M while it's in VEG mode?
I've got four babies going from seeds that had been given to me by someone who had collected them from a few years of buying bags of some high grade local stuff we have out here. I'm like 3 weeks since they popped out of the dirt and looking pretty robust. I can take pics for everyone to look at, but if yre too young still in most people's opinion, I won't waste anyones time or the sites storage with pics...

Let me know!


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

No..... there is a thread in here on here that says you can by measuring the splits in the plants leaves. I did it and it told me I had all males. So don't tell my girls that. Its all theory for now. And no we can't tell you what strain it is either by looking at it.. you have to put out samples for us all to try and then we will guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> Good Morning experts(and of course noobs too)
> Is there a foolproof way of identifying a strain of M while it's in VEG mode?
> I've got four babies going from seeds that had been given to me by someone who had collected them from a few years of buying bags of some high grade local stuff we have out here. I'm like 3 weeks since they popped out of the dirt and looking pretty robust. I can take pics for everyone to look at, but if yre too young still in most people's opinion, I won't waste anyones time or the sites storage with pics...
> 
> Let me know!



There is no way to identify strain....period.  At best someone can tell you if they believe they are Sativa or Indica dominate.  It doesn't matter what stage of growing they are in.  

I would also caution you to keep a very good eye out for hermies.  Bagseed from those wonderful strains that _*should be*_ sensimillia are often as result of hermies.

You can post pictures any time you want to.  Why not start a grow journal?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 1, 2009)

when you harvest send all the bud to me. I can tell you what it is!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> when you harvest send all the bud to me. I can tell you what it is!



cut it out *BuddyLuv *you are killing me..:rofl::rofl:

Everybody knows only a duck can do that.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just ignore buddy and duck, they're being greedy, I can identify the strain and you only need to send me half of your harvest!


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

ignore all of them lol. ill identify it with a quarter of it. competitions, gotta love it. im like the walmart of these people hahahahahahahaha


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

see no one beat my price lol. im the cheap product that you dont if it will work or not though.... ooops i dont say that on the box. just says cheaper weed testing made by schoolboy, Inc.


----------

